# Cobia Fishing



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I fished with Frank Hoskins on the Celtic out of Day Break Marina for the last several years but he sold his boat and I'm stuck on dry land. I have a good set of eyes and can hold my own. I very rarely leave the tower and fish hard all day. Call Frank and he will tell you. Help me out if you can. Thanks.

Shane


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate to hear Frank sold his boat. Is he doing ok?


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

He is doing fine. He has gotten into flying and think he is looking for a plane to buy.


----------



## coachemup (Mar 22, 2013)

April 1-5 is our spring break and I dont have any plans, toying with towing my boat over there and looking for cobia. Never been in that area and want some guidance. If your willing to split gas $ we might can work something out. 
Boat is a 21' key west


----------

